# Seasonal Alopecia



## Kim (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi there...
Recently Daisy has developed mapping on either side of her lower back. The fur has changed colour and is now starting to come out. We took her to the vets on Tuesday and apparently this is known as Seasonal Alopecia!! Just wondered if any other V owners have experienced this problem


----------

